# Free for all recruiting?



## BDTyre (14 Mar 2005)

I phoned the recruiting centre today to "book" an interview.  I was told the quickest way to do it was come in early in the morning on the 17th for a "first come, first served" session for my interview and medical.  The clerk told me that they do this once or twice a year where the applicants just walk in and can get most everything done in one day.

I'm just curious about this, as I've never heard of it before.  Anyone else seen this?


----------



## kincanucks (14 Mar 2005)

Pray tell which recruiting centre would this be?


----------



## BDTyre (14 Mar 2005)

Vancouver.  Is this something new, or is this something that Vancouver's decided to do?  Maybe its because it's St. Patrick's Day on Thursday?


----------



## kincanucks (14 Mar 2005)

Hmmmm.  Never heard of it done that way before but since it is mushroom season.


----------



## Stirling N6123 (14 Mar 2005)

Hahahaha    





                                            ;D


----------



## beach_bum (14 Mar 2005)

Interesting.  I spent four years in recruiting.  Never saw that happen.  Perhaps that's a new thing out here.  Let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## infamous_p (14 Mar 2005)

i think thats a GREAT way to do it.. haha

if this method becomes standard, it will help greatly in getting those 5,000 new soldiers the military strives to get


----------



## patrick666 (14 Mar 2005)

Would this have anything to do with those 5,000 new recruits the CF are looking for? 

Cheers


----------



## LordOsborne (14 Mar 2005)

I did something similar at CFRC Victoria. they had two days in a row where they had groups of about 8 applicants come in, do the CFAT, do the medical, the PT and the interview (if there was time and the applicant did ok up till that point). it worked pretty well. i had to come back a week later for my interview though.


----------



## infamous_p (14 Mar 2005)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> Would this have anything to do with those 5,000 new recruits the CF are looking for?
> 
> Cheers



i kinda doubt it..

im sure it was just a trial thing, or when a few applicants came in they had some time and just said "might as well just do it all now".. lol


----------



## Brando304 (14 Mar 2005)

This is somewhat off topic, but I went to the Oshawa Armory, in Oshawa (Ont. Regiment) to recruit on friday. The officer in there told me I had to wait 3 years prior to any conviction, or probation. From what I've learned it is suppose to be 6 months... I think maybe it could be because it is in Oshawa, and Oshawa is a town full of junkie's, and want to be gangsters (although there is a few nice looking ladies there). He even showed me the disturbing news on paper. Does this apply everywhere, or what?   Anyone with info, please post back ASAP. Thanx


----------



## infamous_p (14 Mar 2005)

no, they cant just change federal policy at their own convenience because of the "nature" of the area


----------



## kincanucks (14 Mar 2005)

Brando304 said:
			
		

> This is somewhat off topic, but I went to the Oshawa Armory, in Oshawa (Ont. Regiment) to recruit on friday. The officer in there told me I had to wait 3 years prior to any conviction, or probation. From what I've learned it is suppose to be 6 months... I think maybe it could be because it is in Oshawa, and Oshawa is a town full of junkie's, and want to be gangsters (although there is a few nice looking ladies there). He even showed me the disturbing news on paper. Does this apply everywhere, or what?   Anyone with info, please post back ASAP. Thanx



It has to do with what you did and what your sentence was not with where you live.


----------



## kincanucks (14 Mar 2005)

infamous_p said:
			
		

> no, they cant just change federal policy at their own convenience because of the "nature" of the area



Sometimes you frighten me.


----------



## Brando304 (14 Mar 2005)

I didn't think so. I don't get it. Did CF change the policy about criminal records? I havn't actually done anything wrong in 4 years, but when I was 18, I had 110 community service hours to do. I did....well uh....1/2 hour   ;D, It caought up with me last year, and I served 8 days intermitent sentence(weekends) at Lindsay mega jail. So really the last time I actually commited a crime was when I was 18. I'm 21 now.


----------



## infamous_p (14 Mar 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Sometimes you frighten me.



sometimes i frighten myself...

lol


----------



## kincanucks (14 Mar 2005)

Brando304 said:
			
		

> I didn't think so. I don't get it. Did CF change the policy about criminal records? I havn't actually done anything wrong in 4 years, but when I was 18, I had 110 community service hours to do. I did....well uh....1/2 hour   ;D, It caought up with me last year, and I served 8 days intermitent sentence(weekends) at Lindsay mega jail. So really the last time I actually commited a crime was when I was 18. I'm 21 now.



The policy has been in effect since 2003.   If you do time, get a fine or do probation then you have to wait a certain period of time.


----------



## kincanucks (14 Mar 2005)

infamous_p said:
			
		

> sometimes i frighten myself...
> 
> lol



lol


----------



## Brando304 (14 Mar 2005)

Oh well, I'll wait as long as I need to. I'm going to school right now to upgrade my math, and if I have to take 3 years of it, hell, I will.


----------



## Docherty (14 Mar 2005)

I did it about 1 month ago in Vancouver.


----------



## Big T (15 Mar 2005)

I don't know where this conversation has gone, but i'm on the original topic!  I had received a phone call this morning from the CFRC Vancouver, saying i am one of the last ones to proceed with the old recruiting method, and they were trying to get everyone to take the aptitude test on the same day because the day i was the only one schedualed to write that day.  So i am assuming that the "Free for all Recruiting" is a part of their new method.  To be honest, the "new method" seems alot more efficient with taking all the other tests the same day! I will be asking about it on the 17th (2 days from now, for those that may be lost) when i write the CFAT to see if i can get all my other necessities completed quicker! My $00.02.


----------



## BDTyre (15 Mar 2005)

If this is the new method, I wonder where this whole "once or twice a year" thing came from?

The ironic part is that I'm only doing my medical and interview; when I initally applied, I was able to get those both done on the same day.


----------



## BDTyre (17 Mar 2005)

Okay, so the official term is "bulk processing."  I lucked out and was the first one signed in, so I got into my medical and interview first and prresumably got out of the recruiting centre first.

The PA informed me that I have a 50/50 chance of my medical being rejected again (although I'll keep my thoughts on that to myself), so hopefully I'll luck out.


----------



## PaulD (18 Mar 2005)

Wow, this is certainly news to me.   I checked on the status of my application this week and was told that my file would be reviewed by the Pre-Determination Committee _after_ which I would be called in for my interview and medical.   Do you mean to say these "bulk processed" applicants will get to jump the queue?


----------



## kincanucks (18 Mar 2005)

PaulD said:
			
		

> Wow, this is certainly news to me.   I checked on the status of my application this week and was told that my file would be reviewed by the Pre-Determination Committee _after_ which I would be called in for my interview and medical.    Do you mean to say these "bulk processed" applicants will get to jump the queue?



IT IS NOT BULK PROCESSING!

Starting 01 April 05 or sooner, all CFRC/Ds will adopt a standardized way of processing applicants.  This will ensure that every CFRC/D will process applicants exactly the same way no matter where that applicant applies.  Now I have mention many times before on competitive it is to get into the Reg F and the first step in processing an applicant after they have provided a complete application is to conduct a Priority Processing Procedure on the file.  This procedure is a complex review of the application which assesses the merit of the application on the applicant's education, work experience, activities and physical fitness.  A score is then assigned to the application and is compared to the score assigned to each of the occupations by CFRG HQ.  Now the less people required for an occupation the higher the score assigned.  The highest Priority for Processing score that can be assigned to a file or to an occupation is 5.  So if Infantry has been assigned a score of 1 and the application has been assigned a score of 3 and the applicant is applying for Infantry then the applicant will be processed for Infantry.  However, if the applicant is applying for Aircraft Structures Technician which is assigned a score of 5 then they will not be processed for that trade.

Of course there are other factors involved when determining if an applicant gets processed or not and they are: how many files have already been merit listed for the requested trade, how many applicants are already in process, how many other applicants have already applied and deemed suitable but haven't been processed as of yet and how many positions are left for that occupation.

So it is very important that your application be as complete as possible in order for the CFRC/D to do a suitable and fair assessment of its merit.  If it is determined that you are not competitive for the occupations that you want then you will be contacted by the CFRC/D to either provide more information or to change your trade choices.

Hopefully, the processing will flow more smoothly and applicants will know exactly where they stand and what their chances are.


----------



## BDTyre (18 Mar 2005)

kincancuks,

All I know is the staff at the recruiting centre asked me if I was part of the "bulk processing" and they had this sheet with a list of names and at the very top was "Bulk Processing -- 17 March 2005" all in block letters.


----------



## kincanucks (18 Mar 2005)

BDTyre said:
			
		

> kincancuks,
> 
> All I know is the staff at the recruiting centre asked me if I was part of the "bulk processing" and they had this sheet with a list of names and at the very top was "Bulk Processing -- 17 March 2005" all in block letters.



Hmmmm.  Never heard of it done that way before but since it is mushroom season.


----------

